# Synchroniser 2 dossiers



## Toni31 (18 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour

Je cherche un logiciel pour synchroniser 2 dossiers , dans les 2 sens , et si possible avec une synchro automatique, qui fonctionne avec Mac Os X Yosemite et El Capitane.
( Gratuit ou payant mais pas hors de prix  )

Merci 

Christophe


----------



## Franz59 (19 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir
L'idéal serait un cloud type DropBox ou Google Drive


----------



## Toni31 (19 Septembre 2015)

Merci mais pas cette solution car je veux synchroniser iCloud Drive par sécurité. Donc, l'idéal serai de synchroniser iCloud drive sur un disque dur externe.


----------



## Phabi (20 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Il me semble qu'aeroFS réponde à ton besoin. Je l'utilisais pour synchroniser ma bibliothèque Lightroom entre deux MAC.
A l'époque j'avais vu l'astuce ici : http://www.utiliser-lightroom.com/forum/index.php?topic=4376.0

J'ai retrouvé l'éditeur : https://www.aerofs.com/
Mais j'ai comme le sentiment, qu'ils ont étayé leur offre, et que maintenant elle n'est plus gratuite !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Septembre 2015)

Toni31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je cherche un logiciel pour synchroniser 2 dossiers , dans les 2 sens , et si possible avec une synchro automatique, qui fonctionne avec Mac Os X Yosemite et El Capitane.
> ( Gratuit ou payant mais pas hors de prix  )
> ...


Salut 

Regarde du côté de Carbon copy cloner. 
Pour el capitan il faudra patienter jusqu'à sa sortie officielle. 
@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2015)

Toni31 a dit:


> Merci mais pas cette solution car je veux synchroniser iCloud Drive par sécurité. Donc, l'idéal serai de synchroniser iCloud drive sur un disque dur externe.



Le contenu d'iCloud Drive est enregistré en local sur le disque dur interne du Mac (dossier utilisateur > Bibliothèque > Mobile Documents). Avec Time Machine, on peut aller repêcher un fichier dans les sauvegardes comme pour n'importe quel fichier ou dossier enregistré en local.


----------



## Draillib (28 Septembre 2015)

Chronosync (payant et complet) ou Sync2Folder (gratuit et simple)


----------



## lolipale (5 Octobre 2015)

Il y a aussi FreeFilesSync (open source) et qui permet des "batchs" (interface un peu spéciale mais logiciel très efficace) et SynKron.
Si vous vous sentez d'attaque un petit LaunchDaemon associé à un petit script rsync ... c'est aussi très efficace


----------



## AkkaG (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 
perso j'utilise SyncTwoFolders comme sont nom l'indique permet de synchroniser 2 dossiers
http://synctwofolders.fr.softonic.com/mac 
simple a utiliser et efficace.
c'est un donaware ce qui permet de le tester avant d'offrir un sandwich à son développeur


----------

